# Front/Rear Sight Advice?



## Desperado-OPs (Feb 17, 2008)

I just bought a Springfield PX9154LP last night. It has the standard 3 dot non night sight. I believe it is a Novak low/dovetail design/mount. Anyways, I'm looking to get a better target sight. I've always liked the flat blade design with white outline. I don't know which brands are recommended and which ones will work well without machining the gun.
The front sight Im leaning towards, at least right now, would be a fiber optic.
Note: I don't like night sights or 3 dot sights.
Recommendations or suggestions anyone?


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Buenos noches, senor desperado !!!!!!!! For a solution to your sighting concerns, contact "novak guns" in parkersburg, west virginia. They are the best folks to handle your concerns. Look them up on the internet. Have used them many times in the past 20 years.


----------

